# Rocket cars on rider app



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

With the new update I noticed when I go to the rider app in another "zone" the cars look like rockets. There are a rainbow of colors coming out the back. Do you think that signifies surge?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-will-not-drive-today-with-rainbow-in-my-ass.24135/


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Choochie said:


> With the new update I noticed when I go to the rider app in another "zone" the cars look like rockets. There are a rainbow of colors coming out the back. Do you think that signifies surge?


nope that's the Gay Pride car ... to celebrate the SCOTUS Gay Marriage Decision at the Supreme Court yesterday. I don't mind the rainbow ... though I wish Uber would have added a Tip Button ... so I could get a new car too


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Hmmm. My car is not gay


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-will-not-drive-today-with-rainbow-in-my-ass.24135/


You got me on some controversial thread plus I saw this on my app last week.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> nope that's the Gay Pride car ... to celebrate the SCOTUS Gay Marriage Decision at the Supreme Court yesterday. I don't mind the rainbow ... though I wish Uber would have added a Tip Button ... so I could get a new car too


I am serious - this was on my app last week after I updated it and it's only in the Boston zone when I look on the rider app and I am *outside* of that zone. No point in contacting guber cause they don't even know how to read my email.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Hmmm. My car is not gay


Put a rainbow decal on the window ... you might get better tips ... lol


----------



## Trapper9 (May 31, 2015)

It just shows you which direction the car is going. Rainbow rocket is in the back.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Trapper9 said:


> It just shows you which direction the car is going. Rainbow rocket is in the back.


Are you a rocket scientist? It only appears on cars in another zone. Capice?


----------



## Trapper9 (May 31, 2015)

another zone?? I'm looking at it right now, it shows my car with it. and 1 a block from me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Hmmm. My car is not gay


How do you know?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Trapper9 said:


> another zone?? I'm looking at it right now, it shows my car with it. and 1 a block from me.


Must be a trick from Uber. Mine doesn't show it all the time - just certain times and out of my zone. You must be "special".


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Trapper9 said:


> another zone?? I'm looking at it right now, it shows my car with it. and 1 a block from me.


It really must be surge cause I don't see it at all today, perhaps you should stay away from the beans.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Trapper9 said:


> another zone?? I'm looking at it right now, it shows my car with it. and 1 a block from me.


Maybe its trying to "match" you two together. Its "UberMatch"...just be gay for a day


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Maybe its trying to "match" you two together. Its "UberMatch"...just be gay for a day


Well it says he is a male so that would be a hereterosexual match.


----------

